# اخواني اريد كورسات في الـ osha وانا من سكان الرياض اين اجدها



## bandarsa1 (29 أبريل 2012)

كما هو موضح بالعنوان ارجو الافادة !!!!!!!


----------



## bandarsa1 (7 مايو 2012)

ياليت احد يفيدنا من الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرااااا​


----------



## Allsafe (8 مايو 2012)

*معهد مقره الخبر ويقيم دورات في الرياض*



bandarsa1 قال:


> ياليت احد يفيدنا من الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرااااا​





أخي الفاضل الموقع لا يقبل اضافة رابط إلا بشرط وصول عدد المشاركات إلى رقم معين، راسلني على الخاص :32:.


----------



## tomasz (16 مايو 2012)

شبكة الصحة والسلامة المهنية والبيئة العربية – OHSE Arabic Network 

بالتعاون مع المهمات الخاصة للسلامة العامة



مقدمة هامة جدا 
الجميع يعلم ان الاوشا وضعت ضوابط صعبه ومحكمه لاصدار الكارنيهات الخاصه بالاوشا 30 ساعه والاوشا 10 ساعات وذلك بالنسبه للمدربين خارج نطاق عمل الاوشا خارج الولايات الامريكيه يمكن الاطلاع علي تفاصيل هذه الضوابط علي الرابط التالي http://www.osha.gov/dte/outreach/faqs.html#17
‪ ومن هذه الضوابط ربما كما يعلم معظم المهتمين بالتدريب هو الحصول علي موافقه الاوشا قبل بدء الكورس بمدة لاتقل عن 60 يوم وفقط للموظفين المعينين باحدي الشركات علي ان يكون هناك تعاقد رسمي للمدرب مع هذه الشركه وكانت النتيجه ان هناك العديد من الطلبه ومن لديهم طموح الترقي الوظيفي ليست ... 
لديهم الفرصه الكامله للحصول علي برنامج الاوشا بسهولة وكانت النتيجه طبعا زيادة اسعار الكورسات بشكل مرعب 
المهم اصبح هناك حل من اثنين الحل الاول الحصول علي الكورس باعتماد مدرب الاوشا فقط وتصميم كارنيهات جديدة او شهادات جديدة بمعرفه المدرب وبالتاكيد دون اشراك الاوشا وبالمناسبه فان كل هذا الكلام هو الذي وضعته الاوشا نفسها الحل الثاني الحصول علي كورس الاوشا ولكن باعتماد جهه دوليه اخري لاتمنع المدربين خارج امريكا باصدار الكارنيهات واتاحه الفرصه لاكبر عدد ممكن للحصول علي البرنامج دون التقيد بالشروط سالفه الذكرو هذا بالفعل ما قامت به عدة منظمات تدريبيه دوليه لمساعدة مدربي الاوشا خارج امريكا وعلي راسها الاكاديمية الامريكية للسلامة العامة الرابط التالي يوضخ كل التفاصيل http://www.oshatrain.org/ حيث أننا معتمدون لهذه الجهة للتدريب وإصدار شهادات وكرنيهات خاصة بالسلامة من الاكاديمية في الاردن وهذا رابط الإعتماد http://www.oshatrain.org/pages/providers.html
معلومات خاصة حول (OSHA)
السلامة والصحة المهنية من وزارة العمل الأمريكية الذين قاموا بإنشاء مجال والسلامة والصحة المهنية (OSHA) و OSHA باختصار هو والسلامة والصحة المهنية في الشركات والمنشآت والى كل من لا يعلم ما هي السلامة والصحة المهنية فهي عبارة عن حماية الافراد والمعدات داخل المنشأة , صناعية مثل شركات البترول والغزل والنسيج والادوية والمشاريع الانشائية أو ممكن تكون منشآت HOSTING مثل الفنادق يعنى أنت المسؤول عن حماية المصنع او المنشاة التي تعمل فيها من كل الاخطار الى قد تواجهها مثل خطر الحرائق وكيفية طرق الأخلاء في حالات الطارئة , وإصدار تصاريح للعمل كل في موقعه حسب المخاطر الموجودة وبعد تبين ما هي المخاطر المتوقعة.
وبالطبع فان جميع الشركات و المنشآت والفنادق تحتاج إلى مثل هذه الدورات التي تعطى للعاملين فيها لحماية أنفسهم والمنشاة من كل الاخطار المحتملة.
وبتدرس فى دورة الـ (OSHA) العديد من الموضوعات الهامة مثل 
1.	مقدمة عن الاوشا الامريكية
2.	السلامة والصحة المهنية
3.	مخارج الطوارق
4.	مخاطر الحريق وأسبابه ومكافحته
5.	مخاطر الكهرباء والحماية منها
6.	مخاطر المعدات والآلات
7.	وسائل حماية المعدات والآلات
8.	أسطوانة الغاز المضغوط وكيفية التعامل معها
9.	عزل مخاطر الطاقة ووضع الافتات عليها
10.	توصيل المعلومات للعاملين عن المواد الخطرة
11.	التعامل مع أسطح العمل وممرات السير 
12.	المواد الكيميائية
13.	الأوناش والسقالات والحفر
14.	أدوات الحماية الشخصية PPE 
15.	كيف تقوم بتقييم المخاطر وان تضع خطط لمنعها ومنع الإتلاف بالمنشأة 
وأشياء اخرى كتيره في مجال العمل حيث انها تنقسم إلى قسمين OSHA 30 في مجال الإنشاءات و OSHA 30 في مجال الصناعات .
مميزات الدورة
1-	هذه الدورة تفتح لك أفاق العمل في شركات البترول , بأن تعمل لديهم في مجال الصحة والسلامة والبيئة (حيث انه لا يشترط بان تكون خريج كلية علوم ولا هندسة) , الدورة هذه تفتح لك المجال ذلك لانه اصبح لديك خلفية في هذا المجال .
2-	حتى إذا رغبت العمل في مجال اخر غير مجال البترول هذه الدورة تفيدك كل مجالات العمل لان هذه الدورة تعلمك أساسيات كيفية مواجهة المخاطر وكيف تتعامل مع أي كارثة ,, وبالطبع كل الشركات أو المؤسسات او الفنادق كلها تعتبر معرضة لأخطار كتير في أي وقت كالحرائق مثلا , فانت قادر على مواجهاها بكل مدرب على مواجهته
3-	من الجميل وانت في مقابلة لوظيفة مع أي مدير ان يشعر بانك تعلم ما هي السلامة والصحة المهنية وانك قادر على مكافحة أي أخطار قد تحصل في مكان العمل , وهذا بالضبط ما يتناه أي مدير في الموظف الذي يقابله
4-	الدورة تقام تحت إشراف الاكاديمية الامريكية للسلامة المهنية (OSHAcademy) في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية للأردنين وإخواننا العرب المقيمين في المملكة والراغبين في الحضور إلى المملكة لحضور الدورة 
5-	الدورة مدتها 30 ساعة تدريبية تقسم على أيام حسب رغبة واتفاق المتدربين وفي اليوم الاخير من الدورة يكون هناك امتحان خاص بالدورة صادر من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لمعرفة مدى واستيعابك لهذه الدورة.
6-	اللغة التي تقدم فيها الدورة اللغة العربية مع التعريف بالمصطلحات الفنية باللغة الانجليزية
7-	المحاضر الدكتور محمد أمين الخطيب مدرب معتمد من (OSHAcademy) 
الافراد المستفيدون من هذه الدورة 
العاملين على السقالات والعاملين في الاماكن المحصورة وغيرهم من المهندسين و المتخصصين بالدفاع المدني و المختصين بالسلامة العامة .
الاختبار النهائي للحصول على الشهادات:
1-	يتم عقد اختبار نهائي باللغة العربية فى نهاية البرنامج التدريبي والامتحان بنظام الكتاب المفتوح OPEN BOOK
2-	ويقيس هذا الاختبار المعارف والمهارات والأساليب الفنية المطبقة فى مجالات السلامة والصحة المهنية التي تم اكتسابها في البرنامج 
المواد التدريبية التي يحصل عليها المتدرب 
يحصل كل متدرب على نسخة مطبوعة من المادة التدريبية معتمدة من (OSHAcademy)
نصيحة
فرصة لا تعوض حيث اني اعرف أشخاص وأصدقاء قد حضروا هذه الدورة وقد نفعتهم في العمل في مجالات كثيرة منها البترول والإنشاءات وكذلك نفعتهم في مجال عملهم فإغتنموا هذه الفرصة لانها سوف تفيدكم 
الشهادات
تصدر بعد اجتياز امتحان الدورة شهادات موثقة من (OSHAcademy) وتصدر بطاقات تعريفية لكل من اجتاز الامتحان .
تكلفة هذه الدورة
تكلفة هذه الدورة مبلغ وقدره 550 خمسمائة وخمسون دينار اردني او مبلغ 775 دولار امريكي تدفع قبل البدء بالدورة 
الأهداف التفصيلية للبرنامج التدريبي للحصول على الشهادة :

الأهداف التدريبية للبرنامج 

1	اكتساب المهارات و القدرات الخاصة بالتعامل مع الحرائق وجميع أنواع المخاطر الكيميائية والميكانيكية والمخاطر الكهربائية و كيفية مواجهتها . 
2	التعرف على مبادئ السلامة المهنية و الصحية للعاملين و كيفية تطبيقها 
3	تقليص عدد الحوادث والخسائر المادية والإصابات في العمل ومن ثم تقليل مصاريف الشركات والمؤسسات بما يخص التامين والتكاليف الأخرى للحوادث . 
4 القدرة على القيام بتحديد وتقييم مخاطر مواقع العمل وفقا للمعايير الدولية BS OHSAS 18 ومعايير منظمة العمل الدولية .
5	تصميم وتطبيق نظام أمن و سلامه متكامل للمنظمة من خلال مجموعة من الإجراءات و السياسات وبيان كيفية مراقبه تنفيذه. 
6	صقل الخبرات بالتعرف على دراسات شاملة للتوجهات العالمية المعاصرة في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية . 
7 مشاركة المتدربين فى إعداد برنامج الأمن و السلامة الخاصة بالجهة التى يعمل بها وكذلك إعداد خطة الطوارئ لمواجهة المخاطر المتوقعة .

وللاتصال والأستفسار على الرقم التالى
منسق الدورات السيد أحمد توماش فياض على العناوين التالية
هاتف رقم 6111028 79 962+
بريد إلكتروني [email protected]
موقع إلكتروني www.a-tomasz.com

Thanks & Best Regards……



Ahmad Tomasz Fayyad

OHSE Supervisor
OHSE Arabic Network Manager
Coordinator of the courses establishment Special Mission safety
©

WWW.A-TOMASZ.COM
[email protected]

+962 79 6111028 +962 6 5232927
​


----------

